# Caseking Rabattaktion



## RiDdIcK112 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar wollte ich wissen,wann es die nächste größere Rabattaktion bei Caseking gibt ?
Habe starkes Interesse an dem MK-13 allerdings ist der mir jetzt ein bisschen zu teuer,da ich mir vor ein par Tagen erst den Megahalms + Retention Kit gekauft habe.
Wäre schön,wenn einer etwas weiss.

Gruß,

RiDdicK112


----------



## xTc (6. Juni 2010)

Aktuell gibt es einen 3% Gutscheincode. Siehe hier: KLICK

Gilt allerdings nur noch heute. Hab ihn grad selbst noch genutzt. 


MFG


----------



## RiDdIcK112 (6. Juni 2010)

Ja,den habe ich auch gesehen,ich dachte da eher an 12%.
Aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort.

Gruß


----------



## Caseking-Nils (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo RiDdIcK112,

eine größere Rabattaktion (10% oder sogar noch höher) ist derzeit nicht geplant.

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Stealth (2. Juli 2010)

Im Netz gibt es mehrere 3% Caseking Rabatt-Gutscheine,

z.B.

Caseking - Gutscheine & Rabatte

Caseking Rabatt-Gutschein | Rabatt Gutscheincode | Der Gutschein-Blog

,jetzt ist nur noch die Frage ob sowas legitim und Trojaner-(oder ähnliches) frei ist?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Stealth,

die Gutscheine selber können natürlich benutzt werden. 

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Stealth (5. Juli 2010)

Danke Caseking-Nils,

hatte eh vor etwas in nächster Zeit zu bestellen.


----------



## daddla (8. Juli 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich bis auf den 3% Gutschein derzeit immer noch keine höherwertigen Gutscheine?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (8. Juli 2010)

Moin daddla,

wir hatten zur WM, also eigentlich ganz aktuell, eine Aktion auf Facebook in der wir 10% gegeben hätten, wenn Deutschland Weltmeister geworden wäre .

Aber ansonsten sind, für jeden frei zugängliche, 3% Gutscheine doch gar nicht schlecht oder 

Gruß
Nils


----------



## casefan (22. März 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich ja nur zu blind um es zu finden und ich weiß das der Thread schon älter ist, aber vielleicht antwortet ja doch noch jemand....


Gibt es derzeit wieder dieses angesprochenen Gutscheine? Oder dauert das noch bis so eine Aktion wieder kommt?


Gruß

Casefan


----------



## stefane (21. August 2011)

Hey,
ja, hier findest du einen: 3% Caseking Gutschein


----------



## Koyote (21. August 2011)

Danke für die Info


----------



## Tolive (25. August 2011)

Angeblich sollen auch wieder 5% Gutscheine auf der Gamescom gelegen haben (laut Marktschreier ^^)... keine gesehen ... den größten Wert hat Caseking dieses Jahr ehh auf "andere Sachen" gelegt.


----------



## derBoo (27. Oktober 2011)

So ein 5% Gutschein täte mich auch mal reizen... brauch da noch n bissl Zeug... is was in der Pipeline?


----------



## Caseking-Nils (28. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, ich hoffe du hast dich für unseren Newsletter eingetragen....mehr darf ich leider noch nicht sagen . Könnte sich just heute lohnen...


----------

